# S.O.S. What DOES THIS MEAN?



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

OK Guys, I need a bit of help, here. I am not very computer savvy, so bear with me. My problem is this: My computer is acting very sluggish. I'm not sure if I can correct this problem or if I need to purchase a new computer. Any ideas? It is an HP 8670C Pentium that I purchased in 2000. Originally, I has Windows 98 installed, but just recently had the system crashed and had XP installed. I thought this would clear up the problem but it seems to be creeping into that "slug mode" by the day. What's a girl to do? :help:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Go to PC Pitstop, and run the free, anonymous check up. It won't work with Firefox, only using Internet Explorer.
On the opening page, click 'full pc tune-up'.
Then, click on 'new member'.
Then, click 'test anonymously'.
Then, click 'lets go'.


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

Thats an old machine to have XP loaded on, how much memory do you have left? How much hard drive space? XP uses alot of resourses, I would bet thats the problem.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

A computer with X amount of memory and speed capability that has W98 installed.....and one that has XP installed...is still only capable of the same speed, and still has the same memory capacity.

I'm guessing that after the crash/XP install the hard drive was "cleared" (sorta) when you installed the XP (were all your documents, etc. gone after the XP was installed?) so the speed came up because the memory had more free space. Now the memory is filling up again...and it's slowing down.

Try Defragging, Disk Scan (may be called "error check"), Disk Clean Up...all of which can be found in the C (I'm assuming..but whatever letter designates your hard drive) drive properties.

(left click)Start//(left click)My Computer//(right click) C drive//(left click) properties


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Thank you, Gentleman! I will try all-of-the-above! Gotta go now and give it my all! ...Just hope I don't blow the computer up!(Where's a kaboom smiley when i need one.) Oh...this one will do! :stupid: Hey, that's me!


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

I'd also suggest PC Pitstop
I think it will tell you you need more memory for XP
You need 256MB bare minimum, which I doubt you have

I'd say new comp, but PCPitstop'll let you know


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's the Update: I went to PC Pitstop and it also suggested, as did most of you, to Defrag the disc. (It also suggested buying a new computer, as the alternative measure.:w00t: ) Kinda figured it would! Anyway, for the last hour or so, I have defragmented the C Drive and I believe it is still running slow. Not sure how to figure out how much memory I have. This is an HP Pavilion 8670C from the year 2000. Does anyone know what the standard memory was in this computer? Is it difficult to install more memory? I have a dear friend (former neighbor across the border in Wisconsin) who is an IT Global Expert for a huge medical company in Illinois. Perhaps I should call him and see what he has to say? I just know he'll suggest that I bring it over to his house and leave it there for a week so he can install the necessary "stuff".

EGADS!!! A WEEK WITHOUT MY 'PUTER!!!! :w00t: :no:


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

OH, I ALMOST FORGOT......

For those of you with computer prowess, I bow to you!

Thanks for the advice!:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Adding memory isn't overly difficult or as expensive as a new PC. I'm no computer expert but I have added additional memory on a couple of different PCs with okay results.


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

So.....could a total idiot such as MYSELF install memory???:laughing:


----------



## widco (Jan 16, 2004)

---


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Installing memory in a computer this old will depend on which generation motherboard it has
That processosor is a little out of date also, and I'm not sure adding mem alone will solve the problem

As per how much mem it's got, I thought pcpitstop would supply that info

You should be able to go to start/all programs/accessories/system tools (or tools)/system information to get that

Other than that HP's site should have a way

HP memory finder:
http://h30094.www3.hp.com/searchres...earch=showcase&pagemode=ca&rank_on=sasssearch


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Awidmeyer,

Mac-n-cheese doesn't scare me. Rack of Lamb is a piece of cake,too. But electronics and computers...:whistling hmmm...I'm EXTREMELY intimidated, here. What was that talk about "grounding"? Does that involve ELECTROCUTION, by any chance:laughing: See what I mean?

And, I have tried a few of the things some of the guys on the board suggested, but it's not helping. 

So, maybe I'll just play the helpless female and call up a male friend who knows what the He$$ he's doing! While he's fixing my computer, I'll just go the kitchen where I belong and bake a cake, or something!:w00t:


----------



## bassmaster (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi patty, 

I am not a computer expert myself but, the grounding yourself part is so you do not damage the board in the computer if there is a static shock.

I also had the same problem with slow computer and added memory. The computer was better for a while but eventually got slow again.

I ended up buying a new computer after talking to techies, they told me it was just time. For what help this is , good luck.

BASSMASTER


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

OK, so I'm game for buying a new computer. What the He$$, I've replaced just about everything else in this house while rehabbing it...what's a little more money spent! Tell me this, what's the latest and greatest out there, right now? I don't want to have to buy another one again in three years. Anybody got the inside skinny on what's the BEST?


----------



## bassmaster (Jan 29, 2006)

Well, that'e the problem, youwill be outdated in 2-3 years.

I originally bought a gateway for $2,300.00. 2-3 years later is when I was told, it was pretty much over for that one. I then bought a compaq,which I still have 2-3 years later and although it is still working ok, i only paid like ( I think) around 455.00 after rebate.

This is where your friend may come in handy for help.
I decided that i will never pay more than 500.00--to--600.00 again as you just don't get the longevity, IMO- why pay more for what is basically temporary usage.

BASSMASTER


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks Bassmaster. I will heed your advice. I will buy a new computer, but I won't spend too much $$$ on it. What's the point if it will be obsolete in a few years, right? Any suggestions on what to buy right now?


----------



## widco (Jan 16, 2004)

---


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

*computer*

Patty here is a good machine and a good deal.:thumbsup: 

http://www1.us.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/odg_special49?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Patty, I go to alot of sites that attach junk files to your computer and these are what get stored and slow the thing down. So I always take the simple approach since I'm scared of computers and not real smart. I know we have our set-up to defrag once a week automatically which you've already done. But even doing that I still have to go into the Start menu, highlight the All programs bar, highlight the Accessories, then highlight System Tools and go to Disc Clean up. 

When I do the Disc Clean Up and Defrag together then restart the computer it always comes back to full speed again until it stores up alot of garbage and I have to dedo it. Typically once every couple of weeks just to keep it fresh and upto date.

I did not have a big budget for buying a computer, but I bought the latest greatest HP they had at the time with the most memory, biggest processor, etc...thinking I'd buy myself some time before it's outdated and HAD to be replaced. Well, 6yrs later and I still dont utilize 50% of the memories capacity and it works great. There have been a few times with problems, and luckily i have a nephew that's "geeky" and he's fixed us up. Just try to buy the biggest of everything that you can afford so your essentially buying time.


----------



## Mardi (Feb 7, 2006)

Patty, tell us what are the tasks you expect your puter to perform and I will try to come up with some affordable choices.


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks to each and everyone of your replies, guys. I really am "in the dark" when it comes to computers so your input was very valuable to me. I appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh, sorry Mardi, I forgot to answer your question. As far as tasks, I mostly need it for work-related things. Proposals both for the granite business as well as my advertising job. I don't have kids so there is no game playing on my computer. I correspond with people via e-mail and basically store work files on the computer. That's really about it.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Emachines pssst their put together with samsung hardware and intel chipsets even the monitors are samsung parts also.


----------



## Mardi (Feb 7, 2006)

Patty, for that kind of work, you can probably get an very inexpensive system such as e-machine in $300-500 price range (usualy after rebates) that you would be very happy with. I would just suggest a memmory upgrade at the time of purchase to at least 512mb, preferably 1 gig.

There are a lot of deals out there and if this is still "all greek" to you and you need help pinpointing specific unit, PM me with your contact info and I will be able to help you further


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Mardi, I PM-ed you with that info.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Patti, when you loaded the XP 

1.Did you do a fresh install or upgrade 98?

2.Did you delete the 98 partition and re format the HDD.

When you first start the machine, does it give you 2 choices for the OS (Operating System) platform?

I KNOW, I can fix your old one! Or at least tell ya how.

Bob


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Oh yea, and Slick, you said 256 was min RAM for XP, sorry but thats not true, it may be what microsoft recommends on a min, but I can run XP on 64, a liitle sluggish and I have to keep the MSconfig down, but it will run. 

As long as Patty's not loading up on plug and play utilties with a high graphics card, 128 will do what she wants.

Somebody also said something about filling the memory. The RAM memory only holds the config and what your working with. Every time you turn the machine off RAM is emptied except residule, that gets covered on the next start.

Bob


----------



## Mardi (Feb 7, 2006)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Oh yea, and Slick, you said 256 was min RAM for XP, sorry but thats not true, it may be what microsoft recommends on a min, but I can run XP on 64, a liitle sluggish and I have to keep the MSconfig down, but it will run.


LOL Bob...the point is to be able to run other things in addition to your operating system!:laughing: 

Seriously now, In order to be able to have a useful computer to perform anything more than your basic e-mail and wordpad you can not use less thatn recommended 256mb without jeopardising the stability and integrity of the system. I personaly recomend min 512mb of RAM

Memory these days is cheap enough and is cheaper than time spent waiting for your comp while it is caching files on a HD.


----------



## shopdust (Apr 9, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> Go to PC Pitstop, and run the free, anonymous check up. It won't work with Firefox, only using Internet Explorer.
> On the opening page, click 'full pc tune-up'.
> Then, click on 'new member'.
> Then, click 'test anonymously'.
> Then, click 'lets go'.


I was going to do that with PCPitstop, but Spybot says this is a known problem, plus I saw 'tribalfusion' in the address. Another well known spam crap outfit. 
Anyone know for sure this is ok?


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

A bit of follow up on the subject:

First off, thanks for the advice. I'm as COMPUTER-STUPID as they come, so all of your input was very valuable to me.

I did defrag the disc but the system still ran slow. And, although I realize that I will have to upgrade my system or buy a new one to have the speed where it should be, I seem to think that compressing (or compacting???) the disc did prove to be a help. The system is running better. Might just be a temporary "band-aid", but for now, I'll live with it! Thanks again!


----------



## RowdyRed94 (Jan 23, 2006)

If it's not too late... 

That machine will run fine under XP if you have enough memory. It's easy to upgrade at the big-name sites, which allow you to search by your pc's model number. Did you erase the hard drive and install XP? Just upgrading the operating system over an already junked-up machine will only make things worse. Every year I format my hard drives and reinstall the OS. 

Get some anti-spyware software running. That can be the biggest drain on resouces of them all. I didn't read whether you're running anti-virus software. That's a no-brainer. If you need some try AVG Antivirus. It's free, it's fully automatic, and it's what I use on everything now after paying through the nose for Norton too many times.

If you are going to buy a new one, get a Dell. Spend your money on memory, processor speed, and the optical writers you need. Get a 17" LCD monitor. 15s are fine, but the upgrade is minimal. I could go one forever, but a little web seaching will tell you all the same stuff.


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Just curious, two of my friends and my brother went the route of having someone put together a system for them (a few companies here offer that service). Although the people I know had friends in the business do it for them. You basically say what you want to use the computer for and they aquire and install the necessary parts in a box for you. Whenever they have problems or require an upgrade, the components can easily be switched out for newer upgrades without having to purchase a new computer. I'm not the most computer literate person but this seems like a pretty good option (considering how fast technology gets better/faster and what you own get's obsolete). Any opinions, or experiences  ? Kinda thought of this because Patty has a friend who does this kind of work!!!


----------



## lowell5slide (Feb 28, 2006)

I think you might have spyware I would download ccleaner yeah spelled like that then do a ad-aware download and run both programs should clean you ualso check and see how many processes you have running hit shift -alt -delete click processes you need maybe 25 or so at the most let me know if that works


----------

